# AR10 .308 worth it?



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Looking at a AR10 .308 my buddy is trying to sell, it's an Arizona Armory gun. It's only got 100 rounds through it, comes with soft case cheaper end scope ($100), cheap bipod, two clips, and 50 rounds. All for $900. Was wondering if anyone could chime in and tell me if $900 is about the going price for a slightly used AR10 .308.... Also anyone have this as their main yote gun? If so whats your review on this gun for yote hunting?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I would buy a PSA upper and lower for $650 before I bought the Arizona Armory gun. .308 will kill a coyote. Why not just go with a .556? You can get better deals on a .556 Ar-15.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Unless your consistently taking coyotes at over 300 yards, a 5.56 would be a more cost effective alternative all the way around. Now if you just want to add a 308 to the collection, $900 for that rifle isn't bad, but a bit high for the " buddy " price. Prices on new AR's are down quite a bit right now.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Right now on the PSA web sight you can get an AR and an AK bundled together for under a 1000 dollars.


----------

